# Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2013



## Digicat (2. Juni 2013)

Servus

Regen, Regen .... und nochmal Regen ...

Der Teich ist voll und ist am übergehen :beten

Da wir am Berg liegen besteht keine Hochwassergefahr ...

Wie schauts den bei Euch so aus


----------



## Nori (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2013*

Ich verlass mich auch nicht darauf, dass das Wasser einfach so überläuft - meine Mutter hat den Teich schon 2 Mal abgepumpt (was allerdings keine große Sache ist, da nur ein Schlauch an die Schmutzwasserpumpe im Filter anzuschließen ist).
Falls ich mal wieder in Richtung Haus das Pflaster öffnen muss werde ich aber mal vorsorglich einen zusätzlichen Anschluss an das Regenrinnenfallrohr anbauen, so dass man einen Teichüberlauf anschließen könnte.

Ansonsten pendelt das Wetter zwischen leichten bis mittelstarken Dauerregen mit gelegentlichen starken Regenschauern - Hochwassergefahr hab ich persönlich keine - auch nicht bei meinem Haus am Teich, aber ein kleines Problem mit einem Dachfenster hatte ich gestern schon - da blockierte ein Brocken __ Moos eine Ablaufrinne - hat sich aber von selbst erledigt - das Teil wurde weggespült und nur eine kleine Wasserspur war im Innern sichtbar.
Wenn man so sieht was momentan in Passau etc. abgeht muss man froh sein etwas höhergelegen zu wohnen und keinen Fluss/Bach in der Nähe zu haben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2013*

Wir hoffen wir haben das schlimmste überstanden, Regen hat aufgehört...
hier die aktuellen Lageberichts-Fotos

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741830.202093383136627&type=1&l=d3770ae28d

Auf der Zufahrt kann man derzeit noch Wildwasser-Rafting betreiben...


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2013*

Hier in Berlin regnet es zur Zeit auch sehr viel, momentan macht es mal eine kurze Pause  

Ich befürchte nur, mein vorsorgliches Zisterneleeren vor Kurzem, um die Testfüllung des Aquariums wieder ablassen zu können, wird sich bald erledigt haben :-( 

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## libsy (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2013*

Hier regnet es seid Stunden, ist schon vieles zusammengekommen. Ich hoffe mal das es nicht so schlimm wie 2002 wird. Da waren auch wo ich wohne die Keller voll Wasser. Habe meinen Teich schon das dritte mal in den letzten drei Tagen abgepumpt. Nervt das Wetter.


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2013*

Hallo,

@Tim ich weiß ja nicht wo in Berlin du wohnst, aber hier Regnet es immer noch 
Den Teich hab ich am Montag, Mittwoch und Ebene um je 3qm entlehrt.
Gemessen durch den alten Gartenwasserzähler, den braucht man ja nicht mehr am Wasserhahn, drum ist er jetzt am Gartenschlauchende angebracht. An der anderenseite hängt ne kleine Tauchpumpe. Eigentlich hatte ich mir gedacht ich kann so überprüfen wieviel Gartenwasser zum WW für den Teich im Jahr benötigt werden 
Nur muß ich morgen schauen wie ich wieder etwas den Kalkhaushalt stabilisiert bekomme

MfG René


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2013*



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @Tim ich weiß ja nicht wo in Berlin du wohnst, aber hier Regnet es immer noch
> ...
> MfG René



Hi René,
Berlin ist groß. Hier hat's zwischendurch nochmal kurz ein bisschen getröpfelt und seit knapp zwei Std. ist es wieder regenfrei. Aber Sommer sieht noch etwas anders aus... 
Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Limnos (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2013*

Hi

Mein Mitgefühl gilt den von Hochwasser oder Dauerregen Bedrohten. Wir am Niederrhein haben diesmal das große Los gezogen. Trocken seit drei Tagen, sonnig, wenn auch windig seit Samstag. .Aber wir haben ja auch keine Berge, die anderen den Regen wegnehmen, indem sie die Wolken melken. Ich hoffe nur, dass keine Teiche in solchen Hochwasserzonen liegen. Koi haben nämlich in der freien Natur schlechte Chancen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ulli (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

heute war um Stuttgart der erste trockene Tag seit langem. Im Umland sind viele Straßen noch wegen Hochwasser gesperrt, wir haben Glück, wohnen ziemlich weit oben und konnten schon den Tag im T-Shirt am Teich genießen.

Kopf hoch an alle Regen-Geschädigten, es geht wieder aufwärts!!

Viele Grüße
ulli


----------



## libsy (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldung unserer User 2013*



Ulli schrieb:


> Kopf hoch an alle Regen-Geschädigten, es geht wieder aufwärts!!
> 
> Viele Grüße



So langsam bekomme ich es mit der Angst zu tun. Die ganze Nacht hat es wieder stark geregnet. Aus Prag werden auch nur Horrornachrichten gesendet. Ich denke nun doch bald, dass es Ausmasse von 2002 annimmt. Damals war die Elbe 9,40 hoch in DD und die Stadt versank im Chaos von THW und Feuerwehr.


----------

